# poor idling 1997 ka24e 4x4 mt



## tsj9197 (Apr 7, 2008)

my 1997 hardbody has been stumbling during idle lately, but runs fine if you give it some gas.
CEL finally came on and the code was a P0304 which is misfire on cylinder 4.
I pulled all 4 plugs and they good since the plugs and wires were replaced not to long ago.
I've noticed that if i unplug the MAF sensor the idle smooths out and purrs just fine.
is this a sign of a bad MAF or does the ECU go in to limp mode once it's unplugged and bypassing another issue?

Any thoughts?


----------



## jtdakmatt (Sep 28, 2007)

i had the same problem. mine was inter. for awhile then everytime till it warmed up completely. got a code #4 cyl. misfire also. found it to be carbon tracking inside cap.


----------



## parttime (Jun 6, 2007)

tsj, I hope its not the maf sensor, that cost me almost $500 at the dealer, and I installed it myself.


----------



## tsj9197 (Apr 7, 2008)

well I checked the voltage coming off the MAF and they all seem to be in line.
and the ECU is reading the correct mass flow according to all the numbers in the manual.
so i'm still searching for whatever is making idle like poop.

how likely is the EGR to cause a problem like this?


----------



## tsj9197 (Apr 7, 2008)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## SOBS (Jul 20, 2008)

*Sounds like similiar problems*

Sounds familiar. My engine is running a little ruff to and I've sent through most everything and no check engine light. Did you replace the MEF yet or just leave it unplugged? I'll check mine after work today.
http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/146348-1997-nissan-4x4-repair-log-timing.html
Oh and there is a link to the shop manual in there called phat.


SOBS


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you can clean the MAF.


----------



## tsj9197 (Apr 7, 2008)

i've got the manual, i've checked every sensor and the outputs all seem to be within the limits in the manual. i just can't seem to pinpoint a specific component that is broken.


----------



## SOBS (Jul 20, 2008)

*60% of the Problem solved*

I found 60% of the problem in mine. The Distibutor just needed to be move a little to adjust the timing to detard it some.(Move it down) It still has some of the problem but not nearly as often after I adjusted the timing. I finally got a fault light I'm investigating now.- (Who would have guessed that I'd be happy to get a fault light.) 
http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/146348-1997-nissan-4x4-repair-log-timing.html#post1235260

SOBS


----------



## tsj9197 (Apr 7, 2008)

I cleaned the MAF this weekend as it was very dirty, 
but no change in the way the truck idles. 
The ECU was reading the same amount of air before and after cleaning.
I'm ready to take the thing to the dealer. 
I have better things to do than to rack my brain and my knuckles on this thing.


----------



## SOBS (Jul 20, 2008)

*I know the feeling*

After a lot of Frustration I had an appointment for mine. They are not cheap though and I'm on a tight budget with 4 kids so after playing with the timing and getting it back on track and fixing 60% of the Problem I'm driving the hell out of it till it falls apart(Then I'll know exactly what was wrong with it) LOL . If nothing else just let them tell you what's wrong and get a quote. Some of the smaller friendlier service departments are reasonable. 

Good Luck I'm praying you find the cure.

SOBS


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

tsj9197 said:


> I cleaned the MAF this weekend as it was very dirty,
> but no change in the way the truck idles.
> The ECU was reading the same amount of air before and after cleaning.
> I'm ready to take the thing to the dealer.
> I have better things to do than to rack my brain and my knuckles on this thing.


You can get the P0304 code if the fuel injector is dirty.


----------



## tsj9197 (Apr 7, 2008)

i even swapped the #4 injector with another cylinder and i still got the P0304 code.
i made an appointment to take the truck in to the dealer this week. 
i'll post what they find.


----------



## tsj9197 (Apr 7, 2008)

well i took my truck in last week.
they wanted to replace the IACV.
they didn't have one so they had to order one.
part comes in today and when they start the truck it runs even worse.
so they check some other stuff and find a leaking intake manifold gasket.
so they have to order a new gasket and hopefully tomorrow my truck will be fixed.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

when was the last time you did a full tune up? plugs, wires, cap, rotor and fuel filter.


----------



## tsj9197 (Apr 7, 2008)

"plugs, wires, cap, rotor and fuel filter"
all new within the last year.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check your PMs


----------



## tsj9197 (Apr 7, 2008)

i have the manual and i went through all the sensors and everything checked out.
i just could not find what was wrong.
it wouldn't idle right, and was a little sour when accelerating.
took it to the dealer and they discovered a bad intake gasket.
this was probably the cause of my P0304 code i was getting also.
$8 in parts and $260 in labor and my truck is running great.
too bad i didn't find the problem myself.


----------

